# Need help holding steady...



## snowmanbowhntr (Jan 1, 2012)

I have trouble keeping the pin in the ten ring when i begin pulling with my back tension. When i draw i can hold on the x farely steady but when i start to apply pressure with my back the pin begins to wander all over the yellow. I just cant seem to hold the bow still when i start to pull. Any tips or techniques to try would be greatly appreciated. Ive been trying to get into the 590s but i just cant seem to break the 590 wall.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

The first thing I would try is shortening my draw length in small measures. A draw length that is even a little too long will force you to engage muscles that should remain relaxed... leading to trembling sight pins. I suspect that is why you're getting movement when your draw length is nearing it's longest. Go down in DL about 1/4" at a time until you feel steady and relaxed throughout the entire shot sequence. Also, if you are consciencely trying to hold the pin steady, you are bringing muscles into play that should not be in play during the shot... and you cannot focus on aiming and pin movement at the same time! Once you are focused on pin movement... you have quit aiming. 
This would be my best guess.

Either that or you aren't using the correct muscles and/or technique in the first place.

There are different ways to shoot a bow and I don't know the exact method you're using, but when using back tension and a surprise release, all you should be thinking about is THE SPOT you want the arrow to hit. Your eyes and mind... both, should be absolutely focused on the center of the X. You should be seeing the pin only as a blur and paying no attention to it's movement. Your unconscience mind will keep the pin floating around the spot and the shot should break as a suprise. The muscles in your hands, arms, shoulders and torso should be as relaxed as you can make them. The back muscles should be engaged from the start of your shot sequence... used to draw and hold and execute the release.

I hope some of this helps... good luck. Zane


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

da white shoe said:


> The first thing I would try is shortening my draw length in small measures. A draw length that is even a little too long will force you to engage muscles that should remain relaxed... leading to trembling sight pins. I suspect that is why you're getting movement when your draw length is nearing it's longest. Go down in DL about 1/4" at a time until you feel steady and relaxed throughout the entire shot sequence. Also, if you are consciencely trying to hold the pin steady, you are bringing muscles into play that should not be in play during the shot... and you cannot focus on aiming and pin movement at the same time! Once you are focused on pin movement... you have quit aiming.
> This would be my best guess.
> 
> Either that or you aren't using the correct muscles and/or technique in the first place.
> ...


This is some good stuff!!! Print out Zane's post and read it every time you pick up your bow. 

To expand on Zane's post: There should be no "begin pulling with my back tension". The muscles that you draw and set up with should be the same muscles that you pull through your shot with. Obviously you will be using arm and shoulder muscles to begin your draw, but the load should be transferred almost exclusively to your back muscles as soon into the draw as possible. Waiting until after you've begun aiming to engage your back muscles and transfer the load results in the excessive pin movement that you are experiencing. 

One of the great old time coaches was quoted as saying "The tension of holding must be achieved in the back and only in the back. All the rest, fingers arms shoulders, etc. are just hooks and levers." And, as Zane posted, you can't do this unless your bow's draw length is set to fit you almost perfectly. The top professional archers will spend as much or more time adjusting their bow's draw length as all other tuning combined. 

Zane's paragraph on focus is spot on! Hard to do though, especially if you don't trust all the parts of your form to operate subconsciously.

Allen


----------



## archer60x (Nov 24, 2008)

Good points so far, I would only add that the back tension to set off the release should be done independent and subconsciously to the aiming process. The adage of "not letting your left hand know what your right hand is doing" is a good rule of thumb when shooting a bow. I believe the only way to achieve this is to blank bale until the release can go off subconsciously allowing your whole attention fixed on aiming. When you consciously "begin pulling" you are letting your bow hand know the shot is going to go off and your mind switches back and forth from aiming to the release. When the focus goes off of aiming the sight picture breaks down and so does the shot. You need to get the pin on the X and start the release process, go back to aiming and stay there until the release goes off. Good luck and hope this helps!


----------



## snowmanbowhntr (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you very much for all your help and advice... it is much appreciated and I will put it to work tomorrow morning at an invitational shoot.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

very good post from the white shoe good advice................ill add this.. you dont need a 70 lb . bow for paper..........


----------

